# Posting claims of inaccuracies in threads



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

If you intend posting a comment in any thread that is in direct contradiction to posts already made it would be better to make the post civil and to post a scan of any do***entary evidence to back up your version. Scans from books published by yourself or a friend are _*NOT*_ acceptable evidence nor is copy and paste from other websites. The only do***entary evidence that should be used is scans of original papers/accounts/etc that can be checked and verified by other researchers.

There have been too many posts recently that are verging on Libel/Slander and people making unsubstantiated claims will be challenged to provide proof. If you find that you do not have do***entary evidence then you can still post but make it clear that you do not have paper proof.

As always if you cannot make a comment that is not Abusive/Derogatory/Unnecessarily Negative then it would be far better not to comment at all and move onto the next thread.

Davie Tait
Moderating Team


----------

